# Anyone been to the Lakes in the south east of France?



## Molly1 (Jan 21, 2017)

Looking for good places to camp. We have an inflatable kayak we would like to use on a Lake.


----------



## n brown (Jan 21, 2017)

Lac de st Croix , best approached by driving along the amazing Gorge du Verdon road. there's campsites,but we just drove around it and found various places to stay with no probs.


----------



## n brown (Jan 22, 2017)

i was floating on the Lac de Ste Croix , on my lilo, when i was run over by a windsurfer
this was a new experience for me 
my wife and kids thought it was funny


----------



## Molly1 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Lovely*



***** said:


> Well Molly, what do you think?
> Do you like it or not?
> 
> The second photo is where the gorge river enters the lac



Definitely on our list!


----------



## barryd (Jan 22, 2017)

Yep St Croix is great and you can Kayak up the Gorge as well.  There is parking near the gorge entrance.

I bought an inflatable Kayak early this year and absolutely love it.  Used it loads.

If you look on my website in the downloads section I created a Boating for Motorhomers guide a couple of years ago and in it are loads of Aires and wild spots next to water suitable for Kayaking / boating.  You will find it here. Downloads - Adventures In Hank The Tank


----------



## Molly1 (Jan 22, 2017)

*Motorhoming and Kayaking.*

Thanks for your information, you are my hero! Hope we meet people like you on our journeys.


----------

